# Need good method to set trunk lid torq rods



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm looking for a good method of setting the torq rods on the deck lid of my 65 GTO. Do you need to make a tool to set the preload or is there a better way? Thanks


----------



## 672brlbaby (Feb 10, 2010)

i found this pic on a thread on the PY board.

i made the tool out of some home depot stock and worked well. i was able to move the rods from the outside sprocket to the middle one where they belonged in a few seconds each. with out pain or fear.

if the pic doesn't show, post your email and i'll try to send it that way

jim


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks 672. My 65 Pontiac body manual has a drawing of a tool too. Was wondering if there was a safe work around outside of making the tool.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i use a big pair of channel locks.


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

My painter called me and says he thinks something is missing from the passenger side of the torq rods. Is there something in there that holds everything together? A rubber donut or something? I had the body dipped and now the torq rods are jacked up. I dont have a 64-65 car around to look at like a Chineese blueprint. Can someone look at there torq rods and let me know if I'm missing something? Thanks Vern


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

not missing anything


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Problem solved. There were parts missing. The parts missing were the rollers that go on the ends of the torq rods. On a 64-65 they roll on the center section of the hinges. They are made of aluminum. I located a set locally and drove out and removed them from a 65 GTO parts car in the boneyard. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I wish I could have had mine dipped...can't do that here on Long Island. :willy:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> i use a big pair of channel locks.


:agree Yessir!


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

Eric- your saying LI is like a mini Cali??? Not everyone is in favor of dipping. Some say the acid will come out later and destroy a new paint job. In some cases that may be true however, this company does a good job neutralizing the body and it does go for E-coat afterwards at another facility. I felt like I had to take serious action since the car had surface rust on the inside surfaces from sitting for so long. After coming out of the tank the metal looks brand new. I'll look for a pic of the tub coming out....


----------



## onetwomany (Apr 22, 2011)

I forgot- look under my profile in the garage. see the body after it came out of the tank. Its quite a site to see. My biggest problem area was the trunk, especially where the body mounts are. Its all new now...


----------

